# Doomsday Prepper Season #2....WTF???



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I watched tonight's early premier of National Geographic's Doomsday Prepper season #2 and all I can say is WTF??? It is apparent to me that National Geo's goal was to find the whackiest people that they could in order to make all preppers look like laughing stock or worse. Last season while some of the people were really out there I learned a few things from most of the groups that they featured. Tonight's premier was the bigest waste of one hour than I have done since my first marriage ceremony. Really where did NG find these three groups of people? They were so whacky that I found myself feeling sorry for them if they are in fact not just acting. I am involved with a small group of like minded people that I guess one would call preppers and none of the people on tonight's show would last 2 hours with our group. We could not afford to waste time and valuable assets towards people this weak. I just figure that NG is going to use season #2 to make all of us look like the same type of fools that tonight's show reflected. Now at least I have some free time on my DVR.


----------



## Medelwr (Jun 10, 2012)

It's all about ratings. If these people were serious then it would be a documentary and documentaries aren't as exciting as the real "look at the nutjob" shows.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up...


----------



## Apocalypse (Aug 14, 2012)

I guess here in Canada we'll have to wait a bit longer. Here they were showing secret service secrets.


----------



## Medelwr (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah. We get the lesser quality NG.


----------



## Apocalypse (Aug 14, 2012)

Medelwr said:


> Yeah. We get the lesser quality NG.


I really want to see another season of Drugs Inc too.  Fascinating stuff.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i learned a lot on the mary j one i always thought so? but they are leaving trash in the forest and the chemicals the pot growers are ausung as excellerant are ending up in the rivers and lakes killing wild life. so drugs inc was a good show for me. the pot one.


----------



## Jerddd (Nov 2, 2012)

I watch it because some of the people actually have some good ideas, but overall, the show is rubbish.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

C5GUY said:


> ..none of the people on tonight's show would last 2 hours with our group. We could not afford to waste time and valuable assets towards people this weak...


Yay, the key to a good survival group is to only have people in it who you LIKE, and who all get on with each other, else morale will plummet and the group will quickly fall apart..

"Lead me, follow me, or get out of my way"- General George S. Patton

"If you hang around with losers you become a loser"- Donald Trump

"He who walks with the wise becomes wise, but a companion of fools suffers harm"- Bible, Proverbs 13:20


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i learned a lot on the mary j one i always thought so? but they are leaving trash in the forest and the chemicals the pot growers are ausung as excellerant are ending up in the rivers and lakes killing wild life. so drugs inc was a good show for me. the pot one.


I'm keeping both eyes open while exploring the woods lately. I don't want to walk up on a field that was late to harvest


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I have no plans to even watch the show because I think it marginalizes preppers into the wrong category. They talk to the craziest 2%. I would never go on that show nor would I recommend anyone else go on that show. It will only get you labeled.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

In my opinion no group will survive nor allow any members to live among them that does not contribute a needed talent or can provide a service that will serve the entire group's existence. The needed food, heat and shelter to provide for anyone else other than those immediate family members will be too precious to waste on others. Sad thoughts for sad times I guess.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

C5GUY said:


> In my opinion no group will survive nor allow any members to live among them that does not contribute a needed talent or can provide a service that will serve the entire group's existence. The needed food, heat and shelter to provide for anyone else other than those immediate family members will be too precious to waste on others. Sad thoughts for sad times I guess.


Yes there'll be some tough calls to make..
For instance, you and your buddies go scouting round town after SHTF and you come across a kid like this, who says-
"My mummy and daddy are inside asleep but they won't wake up".
Could we walk on by and leave her?


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I could not leave the child but I would have no problem leaving the parents to fend for themselves. I am a sucker for kids having 6 grandkids is one of the main things that started me on this route to begin with.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I'm keeping both eyes open while exploring the woods lately. I don't want to walk up on a field that was late to harvest


you absolutely have to be careful of this. i thinkits a bigger threat than the bears.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Unfortunately women in distress and children are used as ambush bait all the time. It would be a tough call, but I would not leave a little one behind, unless it was sketchy and I had no other choice.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

preppermama said:


> Unfortunately women in distress and children are used as ambush bait all the time. It would be a tough call, but I would not leave a little one behind, unless it was sketchy and I had no other choice.


I could see where this would be an easy trap for me. Hopefully as large as our group is and with as much firepower that we have traps like this can be overcome.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

As we move on through the wrecked town, this guy comes up to us and says- "Hi there, am I glad to see you, I haven't eaten for three days and can't get around much since Charlie riddled my legs with shrapnel in Nam"
Do we walk on by or take him into our group?


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

We would not take him with us since he could never keep up nor could he contribute to the existence of our group. However, I would leave him with a little water and food if possible.


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

I always use the show for does and don'ts


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

the little girl yes, the parents no, the old man no. I'm a senior myself and I wouldn't want them to take me and hold them back. give him food and water.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

This graphic shows how a single persons food stockpile (and his survival time) will be dramatically *halved* if he shares it with one other person.
And it'd last just a few days if he had 3 or 4 more people to feed.
Going it alone as a 'Lone Prepper' might therefore be a good strategy so that we don't have to share it with anybody else?










PS- In my cycling days we did a 100-mile ride on a cold winters day, and needless to say I carried a small rucksack stuffed with nutritious food and drink, and had extra energy drink bottles clipped to my frame.
To my disgust, fellow members kept begging me for some of it as we pedalled along but I refused pointblank, telling them diplomatically- "Sorry, I've only got enough for myself". 
They didn't like it but I didn't care, it served them right for not prepping, and they were just plain cheeky trying to leech off me!
About 12 of us started, but only a few of us (including me) finished the full 100 miles in about 7 hours and won the much-prized 'Finishers Certificate'; the beggars were dropping out like flies all round the course..

*"Do you not know that in a race all the runners run, but only one gets the prize? Run in such a way as to get the prize" (Bible,1 Corinthians 9:24)*


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

Totally get it, but should u b in a mob/gang situation were they were determined to get ur stores, n u being a lone wolf, even if ur rambio, I don't think u would stand a chance.


----------



## ritepath (Nov 10, 2012)

It's like DD.....without fruitcakes the "reality" shows wouldn't be worth watching.


----------



## mulle46 (Nov 9, 2012)

The show is also probably heavily edited/staged to make them look more crazy, for better ratings.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Those moral issues Lucky Jim keeps giving are some of the hardest to deal with. If any of you watched season 1 of The Colony... it was an issue there as well... and they KNEW it was just a show. I think all of us are decent people and would say... take in the little girl... give food to the Nam vet... RIGHT NOW... while we sit in comfort in front of our computers. But what about 3-4 months of living hard and struggling day by day? What if your little girl or granddaughter is already on reduced rations? Will you still take in another mouth to feed? And.. as preppermama suggested... how do you know she isn't bait? A large well-stocked group might surround the place and clear it room by room... and either find dead parents and help the little girl or take out the guys ready to ambush you (but then what do you do with the girl?). A smaller less-prepared group runs not only the risk of reduced rations, the the risk of losing a group member... or worse, getting a wounded group member that you can't treat but can't leave behind. Plus... you risk losing precious ammo. It's a real moral dilemma that we can theorize about all day long... but your physical reality, at the time it happens, is what matters. You may feel bad passing right by her... but if it saves your little girl... you will need to decide if that is enough to keep your soul intact and allow you to sleep at night? 

Let's be real... in a SHTF situation, a large number of people are going to suffer... men, women, children, grandparents, even cute little kittens... but you can't save them all... and sometimes... you can't save any. It's actually going on in your world right now. We see homeless, the mentally disturbed, and suffering children around all the time. When you have the spare cash, some of you give. Others can't afford it because of their current financial situation. I just retired from the USAF and went 4 months without a job. Each week that passed... I was less willing to give to those in need. By month four... I drove right past them. I couldn't mentally get past the fact that the 10 or 20 dollars I had in my wallet was the next meal for my family, not the homeless guy/gal/child/etc. A SHTF situation will be much worse... because then, I won't be able to take my 20 and get some cheap meals at walmart. I'll be stuck with whatever food I have left or can scavenge. Now... upgrade that to a TEOTWAWKI situation and I can guarantee each of you will be group focused... or maybe even "every man for himself" focused. Starving kids and Vets will be the last thing on you mind.

There... I hope I gave everyone something to think about.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I missed the date on the show. Anyone have that info?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

This episode of The Twilight Zone called *The Shelter *explores human behaviour in a crisis, it begins with a bunch of neighbours whooping it up at a birthday party, but then a nuclear war alert comes on the radio urging people to "get into your shelters!".
But only one of the families has a shelter and there's not room for everybody...


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Jim, I watched that "shelter" a long time ago and it really brought light to my situation. I wish they would play this at the beginning of NatGeo shows. 

As in the "shelter", everyone is your friend now, but given the situation, look what happens.


----------



## JDE101 (Nov 9, 2012)

I watched some of the episodes from season 1, and came to the conclusion that NG was more interested in ratings than producing an educational and informative show! The people they have are either wackos or are being made out to be wackos. And let's face it, is anybody who is seriously concerned about survival and being prepared just preparing for ONE "disaster"? On this show, one family is "preparing" for an oil crisis, another for an economic meltdown, another for a massive earthquake, another for a flu pandemic, etc., etc., etc. If you are interested in survival, you are preparing for multiple scenarios--not just one. At least I am!

There are a few tidbits of useful information in the show, but overall, I consider it a waste of time. And by the way, for those of you who aren't familiar with firearms and who saw the episode where the idiot shot his own thumb, it was a "malfunction" of the "operator", not the gun! You don't EVER put any part of your body in front of the muzzle! Guns don't just go "off" by themselves, just as axes don't cut down trees by themselves, nor do hammers drive nails "by themselves".:wink:


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

There are some youtube videos from the cast that actually tells that they were scripted to say or to do something. Tv at its best.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

JDE101 said:


> [re Doomsday Preppers] The people they have are either wackos or are being made out to be wackos..





survival said:


> There are some youtube videos from the cast that actually tells that they were scripted to say or to do something. Tv at its best.


Ha ha yeah, if ever I ended up in a group of crackpots like that I'd kill myself..
TV-land is all stage-managed rigged fakery and is like Strawberry Fields where nothing is real!

_"It would be soooo nice if something made sense for a change!"- Alice in Wonderland_


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

That show has me laughing, but-
Strawberry Fields is very ,very real . The lad from Liverpool was describing the marks left from his needle. He starts out, "Let me take you down cause I'm going to..."

He was asking if you wanted a "Bump", the product is a downer. 

All the British Invasion of Music did was corrupt` our American youth. I listened to it for many years, I know. The artists were spoiled rich kids who went to high class Music Schools in your homeland


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Finally watched this show... disappointing. Seems scripted at times. (creative editing)


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> ..All the British Invasion of Music did was corrupt` our American youth. I listened to it for many years, I know. The artists were spoiled rich kids who went to high class Music Schools in your homeland


Elvis and his pelvis started the 'corruption' long before the Brits, he was banned from some radio stations in the USA.
Anyway I don't see it as corruption, I see the message of rock as being -"Hey kids you can be kool and hip, not like your stuffy old parents"..


----------



## Daazy (Oct 11, 2012)

Well I'd like to think I'm not going to lose my humanity. Maybe it will get me killed. Maybe it will get my family killed. I don't know. I don't pretend to know how I'd actually react if I knew that anything I gave away, or anyone I took in could mean me or my children would die sooner. But honestly, I couldn't ever leave a child, ever. Period with a capital P. My faith tells me that the children and the weak and the 'least of these' are those who I am most convicted to help. I might die from my utopic view, but I won't die a monster.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Daazy said:


> I couldn't ever leave a child, ever. Period with a capital P. My faith tells me that the children and the weak and the 'least of these' are those who I am most convicted to help. I might die from my utopic view, but I won't die a monster.


My thoughts exactly mate, if helping others means I'd die doing it, so be it.
When a catastrophe happens my first reaction will be "Okay, it's SHOWTIME !" and I'll go out looking to help those who need help..


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Excellent show, Jim! Thank you for sharing. TTZ was one of my favorite shows as a kid.

Part two of the show is very prophetic. Jerry and the other neighbors basically represent all the people who laugh at preppers now. This is why you NEVER let on to other people about the fact that you have a shelter or supplies. You immediately become their emergency bug out plan.

LOL. That bomb shelter door could've been opened with a fork by the looks of it.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Apparently there's an 80s prepper TTZ episode too.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

preppermama said:


> ..This is why you NEVER let on to other people about the fact that you have a shelter or supplies. You immediately become their emergency bug out plan..


Ha ha I'm already my two nieces "emergency cash machine", I only ever hear from them when they need money..


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Did you see the one tonight? OH MY GOD me and hank were howling with laughter


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2012)

I couldn't agree more...BUT...some of those chuckleheads have a few good ideas iv found useful. I'm a former Marine who knows 1st hand what civil unrest and the like can do to civilization. So my family & I have begun to prepare for the times to come.


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

It seems to me that the one guy thought it was going to all fun and games, like playing rambo on the weekends(just my opinion). His family wasn't serious, he didn't act serious. the guy that owned the property watched red dawn to many times.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

The show is a bummer this year so far, maybe there will be one gem in the crapheap....


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Leon said:


> Did you see the one tonight? OH MY GOD me and hank were howling with laughter


Deleted this whacky ass program off of my DVR list. It was almost like Nat Geo was using this crap to make fun of preppers. I always tell anyone that asks that I am not a prepper I just really like guns and have a hoarding problem.


----------



## Alaska (Nov 28, 2012)

just remember these folks are getting paid pretty good to go along with the scripts and yes its all about ratings

you can learn from the show, some good but also what not to do.

I like it because I want the whole world to watch and then write me off as a retard and/or under estimate me.


----------



## mulle46 (Nov 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I couldn't agree more...BUT...some of those chuckleheads have a few good ideas iv found useful. I'm a former Marine who knows 1st hand what civil unrest and the like can do to civilization. So my family & I have begun to prepare for the times to come.


former Marine? Those dont exist.  back on topic, the show has its informative moments but definitely seems more scripted/edited now. As someone just starting to prep, I wouldn't agree to going on that show personally.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I caught one episode from last season and quickly arrived to the conclusion that for NG this was about Entertainment/Ratings and nothing of any real substance. Havent watched it since but I cant see how they could have possibly made it much worse, but I will take your word for it though.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

midtnfamilyguy said:


> It seems to me that the one guy thought it was going to all fun and games, like playing rambo on the weekends(just my opinion). His family wasn't serious, he didn't act serious. the guy that owned the property watched red dawn to many times.


The two guys that teamed up (Chiropractor and Radiation guy) on that 700 acre land..... <----THIS is exactly why I choose NOT to form a group within myself. The guy shot the gun inside the platform and the chiropractor guy started bawling. Excuse me, but there are much worse things I've endured with a gun and if he couldn't take that, then I'm seeing him overran when shtf easily. The other guy, I forgot his name, I'll call him Eddie from National Lampoons was asked to leave by the chiropractor after 4 years of prepping with him. Like he's his boss or something.

I choose to "group" in with my family (which could even be worse). I know some do not have family, but where was all the relatives at?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I can say that at least the episodes got better as the season progressed. But yeah, that first one was a bomb. This weeks episode was kind of cool, with the full hour dedicated to one guy and his ranch in Texas. But both of them (the chiropractor and his buddy) looked like a couple of general idiots and they have no hope of fending off much of anything. But I really liked his set up overall.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

This week's episode shows you what money can buy as far as prepping. However, money could not buy this wussy chiropractor a backbone and the other dude some common sense. Dude cried like a school girl. He will go fast and easy.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

C5GUY said:


> This week's episode shows you what money can buy as far as prepping. However, money could not buy this wussy chiropractor a backbone and the other dude some common sense. Dude cried like a school girl. He will go fast and easy.


Exactly! I'm surprised the Eddie guy didn't call him "yes boss". And I'm sure those "off duty" law enforcement were really off duty. More like utilizing the city taxes for their playtime. What I keep thinking about is Eddie spent 4 years with this jerk to have him say "I'm going to have to let you go". Wow, some prepping "group"!


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

survival said:


> Exactly! I'm surprised the Eddie guy didn't call him "yes boss". And I'm sure those "off duty" law enforcement were really off duty. More like utilizing the city taxes for their playtime. What I keep thinking about is Eddie spent 4 years with this jerk to have him say "I'm going to have to let you go". Wow, some prepping "group"!


I think Eddie's daughter was the only one in the entire group that could pour piss out of a boot. Of course I am guessing that Nat Geo had this crap all played out to show some drama as well as to make preppers look like a bunch of DA's.


----------



## Alaska (Nov 28, 2012)

he says we have to be safe man
and the goofball says "your ranch your rules"

what kind of answer is that? lmao
like if it wasnt his ranch you would be unsafe?


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

I thought that episode was lame too, although I did think "The Alamo" was a pretty cool compound he had.


----------



## cannon (Nov 11, 2012)

Wife and I started laughing after the guy started crying. He just aint gonna last.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Almost as bad as the "Hutterites" crap...talk about a bunch of inbred morons.....Jeeezus! Totally Scripted!


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

cannon said:


> Wife and I started laughing after the guy started crying. He just aint gonna last.


Your right. I would like to know where his place is because in 10 days they would all be dead mainly from accidental discharges...which is how they got on earth to start with I think.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2012)

C5GUY said:


> Your right. I would like to know where his place is because in 10 days they would all be dead mainly from accidental discharges...which is how they got on earth to start with I think.


That is freakin' PRICELESS!! I almosted choked to death laughing so hard! :mrgreen:


----------



## Alaska (Nov 28, 2012)

[email protected] C5 you get the funny post of the day award.


----------



## Alaska (Nov 28, 2012)

some where else i saw someone referred to them as Dumb & Dumber


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

(faint sob) I can't hear anything...that's F***** up! (puke, fall down)


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

Leon said:


> (faint sob) I can't hear anything...that's F***** up! (puke, fall down)


Lmaooo I laughed so hard at this part!!!


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2012)

Funniest thread I've seen in a long time...:mrgreen:


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Alaska said:


> [email protected] C5 you get the funny post of the day award.


Thanks!!! I will be appearing here all week with free shows all day Saturday and Sunday!!


----------



## Sully805 (Dec 2, 2012)

That guy was such a sissy. He wouldn't last two days out there. It must be nice to spend 2 mil on a bunch of stuff so he can play soldier. What a moron.


----------



## cannon (Nov 11, 2012)

C5GUY said:


> Your right. I would like to know where his place is because in 10 days they would all be dead mainly from accidental discharges...which is how they got on earth to start with I think.


LMAO, So very true.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The show is to make us look like idiots. They can't have people taking this serious that means the government would lose control over them.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I liked how they all left the safety of cover to get captured by a couple of cops who were not even trying. When the jerk said he has 10 percent of his food and water supplies were poisoned/ tainted and he is the only one who knows which ones. So when he gets offed for doing something stupid his family will poison themselves with their own food stores. Brilliant!!!


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

I originally started watching the show to learn some things. This is what I have learned/surmised over the last few months:

1. Border Wars is about the only decent show on NatGeo. Been there, done that.
2. Doomsday Preppers is all about making prepper people look like a bunch of crackpot, ******* dumbassess so the rest of the intelligentsia can laugh at them
3. Most of those folks wouldn't make two days let alone two to eight months
4. Have any of them actually gone to a firearms course? WTF, Over?
5. If those are the ones who will inherit the Earth, well the Earth is ****ing doomed.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Dec 4, 2012)

C5GUY said:


> I am not a prepper I just really like guns and have a hoarding program.


Best thing I read all day.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

survival said:


> The two guys that teamed up (Chiropractor and Radiation guy) on that 700 acre land..... <----THIS is exactly why I choose NOT to form a group within myself. The guy shot the gun inside the platform and the chiropractor guy started bawling. Excuse me, but there are much worse things I've endured with a gun and if he couldn't take that, then I'm seeing him overran when shtf easily. The other guy, I forgot his name, I'll call him Eddie from National Lampoons was asked to leave by the chiropractor after 4 years of prepping with him. Like he's his boss or something.
> 
> I choose to "group" in with my family (which could even be worse). I know some do not have family, but where was all the relatives at?


I couldn't agree more! I couldn't believe he cried on national TV! He had hearing protection on and he had to lie on the ground and have a medic check on him!? There was a lot about that episode that made them look like crack pots and made prepping a negative thing.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Leon said:


> (faint sob) I can't hear anything...that's F***** up! (puke, fall down)


Unbelievable!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I watch it because know matter how dumb it is I still find something I didn't think about like the man who had 4x8 3/4 ply boards made up with a large bolt in the center so all he has to do is put a crossmember with a hole in it and bolt it down on the other side of the window.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks like it's become nothing more than a a show about the "Lifestyles of the Rich and Eccentric". Don't get me wrong, I wish I could spend $100,000 on just my reloading set up, like the guy on the show tonight. And I do learn something new or get a new idea once in awhile. But, it just seems they search out the people with the money and the most elaborate set ups anymore. Wish they would show people who are actually more mainstream. That could be a lot more useful for the general pop. Oh well, at least it's entertaining.


----------

